# Quick Help Needed! Cottage Cheese Making



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I used mesophyllic for the first batch of cheese. The powdered stuff. Can I use some of the whey to start the next batch?


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I have never used whey as a starter becuase I heat my curds to about 112*F. You can either use some live culture buttermilk or live culture yogurt for a starter.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

If you look on Backwoods Home Site; Jackie Clay has recipes to make cottage cheese. One was really simple; just add vinegar.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I really don't think that one can collect whey from cheese making and then use it later as a culture.....
There are quite a few different cultures that you can buy to make your own " Mother Culture" and freeze it up then use.
After making cheese I doubt there would be enough activity to properly work with.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Left Over Whey Still Has Culture in it If you Know Anything about old style canning they used Whey From Cheese Making To Cure The Veggies With Lactic Frementation So Yes There Still The Right Bacteria In Your Whey So You Can Use It to Lactic Ferment anything But the Recipes I have Call For Citric Acid Also But That Is What MY Books Say
Good Luck 
Cheese Making is a Adventure Not A JOB
Stan


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

The Culture In Your Whey Will Keep Growing when it's Keeped in a warm place that is why yogurt thickens over night it keeps growing.
it is feed by milk or organic matter


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I hate to be the argumentative type....but....
Yogurt is not made with a meso culture....more a thermo....
lactic fermentation of veggies is not the same as cheese making, my cottage cheese recipe doesn't have citric acid in it..the only one I can think of that does is the cheater 30 minute mozzarella.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I'm Very Sorry If You Were Ofened 
But Bacteria is Bacteria If it is Keeped warn And Feed IT WILL GO it does not matter if it is meso or the fungus between somes toes it still Grows it is basic fungis or micro organisum
they all well grow under the right conditions 
Sorry if you were ofened


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I decided against it since I did some quick reading and there is the possibility of contamination. While I try to be clean, it's an unclean world. Both batches turned out great. It tastes slightly sour and is awesome with fruit.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

opalcab said:


> I'm Very Sorry If You Were Ofened
> But Bacteria is Bacteria If it is Keeped warn And Feed IT WILL GO it does not matter if it is meso or the fungus between somes toes it still Grows it is basic fungis or micro organisum
> they all well grow under the right conditions
> Sorry if you were ofened


I was not at all offended...just trying to post what little cheese making information that I do know.


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

I do Know Mold And Bacteria, I grow my own Blue molds For Stilton And Cambozolas
Have fun Making Cheese


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

If You Have Any Qeustions about Meat Curing Please Ask 
I Dry Age Beef Make Sausages,Jerky & Frement Sausages, and Make 20 Different cheeses 
Cheese making is adventure not a Job


----------

